
Why I Only Read HN - bmmayer1
http://brianmayer.com/2016/11/why-i-only-read-hn/
======
hitr
Same with me as well.HN is my primary source of news consumption.It also fixed
another problem I was facing "Information overload". Before I found HN,I had
to skim through all major tech blogs and many newspaper websites.I did use
google reader to the fullest in it's haydays :). Now just lurk around here all
the time. Also It's not just the links which comes on the front-page but the
comments give a completely different perspective from all angles. I would say
I love the discussions more than the original content now:)

[http://danluu.com/hn-comments/](http://danluu.com/hn-comments/)

------
brudgers
When HN starts covering futbol, that might work for me.

------
k__
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble)

